# Caption This



## LibraryLady (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 29, 2015)

"next time you wave at me, use all your fingers"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 29, 2015)

"when you have ran out of fucks to give"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Crap, I just broke my f___ing finger.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 29, 2015)

I was throwing gang signs...and then the wind changed.


----------



## AWP (Nov 29, 2015)

Something's wrong here, I just can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 29, 2015)

Foot powder should help.

M.


----------



## digrar (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't put your finger anywhere you wouldn't put your cock.


----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2015)

Flipping off the Troll didn't go so well.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 29, 2015)

Should've worn a PT belt.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 30, 2015)

Guess those Kegels really worked, hmmm...?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Guess those Kegels really worked, hmmm...?



LMAO!


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 30, 2015)

In Soviet Russia, middle finger fucks you.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 30, 2015)

How one really says, Fuck You, till it hurts.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 30, 2015)

That was my last fuck to give.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 30, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Guess those Kegels really worked, hmmm...?



You owe me a keyboard!!!


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Guess those Kegels really worked, hmmm...?


Woman! You made me snort, dammit.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 1, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Guess those Kegels really worked, hmmm...?


Me thinks, in an unanimous decision...


The Winner!

LL


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2015)

Best thread responses I've read for a while!


----------

